# World's 'rarest tree frog' found



## Jason (Oct 14, 2004)

Just ran accross this article.

http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/science/nature/7609780.stm


----------



## Mywebbedtoes (Jul 2, 2007)

Yeah Kyle posted this in RSS section. Pretty neat. I will be in Monteverde in 35 days! Can't wait!!


----------



## LittleDip (May 20, 2007)

I saw that this morning. Pretty amazing. What a wonderful find and to know that there/ are females out there healthy and fertile!


----------



## *GREASER* (Apr 11, 2004)

Thats old news to me! I got a chance to meet Andrew Gray last year right after he climed down from Monteverde and got to hear a play by play on how he found it. Its really exciting stuff!


----------



## Mywebbedtoes (Jul 2, 2007)

That is really cool!


----------



## toxicterribilis (Mar 21, 2008)

Awesome Video Jason , Thanks For Sharing !


----------

